# Another kid problem - breathing really fast?



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

UGH. After we lost the first kid, now the other one's having problems.  I'm really really getting discouraged.

Temp is 101.5. She's standing, but not running around like she was. She's breathing really heavy and really fast... She had her mouth open before I brought her in, but now she's in the 70* house and her mouth is closed but she's still breathing fast. Her mouth seems a little cold maybe but not icy. 

She's alert and looking around, just not moving, although since she's been in the house she's been moving more. It did get kinda cold last night, around 20*, and she's been in the barn. I didn't take them out today cause I didn't want her to get cold.

Please help, I really don't want to loose another one... especially beacuse it's been a week and I'm attached.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Her mouth should be warm. I would give her some Whiskey,karo,coffee mixture. Does her breathing sound junky?


----------



## riaketty (Feb 22, 2009)

RunAround said:


> Her mouth should be warm. I would give her some Whiskey,karo,coffee mixture. Does her breathing sound junky?


It does, kinda. She 'clicks' with each breath... I don't really know how to explain it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

hmm. It's hard to say what you should do. 

For right now I would keep a close eye on her temp and keep her warm. If your really concerned then take her to a vet. 

:hug:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Just catching up, how's your baby this morning? ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How old is she?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I found this site and the symptoms sound alot like what is happening to your kid....
I hope she is OK?

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Goats-3480/2 ... ling-1.htm


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Pam wonderful information. I have to say the goat lady is a wonderful person and she really knows her stuff. I am on line with her a lot.

OK a weird question.

If anyone else goes to that link that Pam put up, and if you scroll down about half way, it had she sponsored the link or information.

If you look at it does it have a list and the top one say CO Springs Vets or something like that? and if you click on it, it is for Air Way Vet hospital? Or is that just mine because I am in this area? I am just really curious now? I ask because that is MY vet, and they are WONDERFUL. I just was wondering how famous they were.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Pam wonderful information. I have to say the goat lady is a wonderful person and she really knows her stuff. I am on line with her a lot.


thanks...Lori ... yes I think so to... :greengrin:

this is what mine says..below :thumbup: is that the part you are referring to?

Sponsored Links

Yard Goat SpecialistOn-site service and repair work Your Kalmar/Ottawa dealershipwww.Mid-Pac.com

We know dairy goatsInformation & ideas for people who raise, manage, or just love goats.www.dairygoatjournal.com

Valley Vet SupplySupplying you with horse, pet & farm & ranch products for 25 years.ValleyVet.com

Goats MilkFind more sources/options for Goats Milkwebcrawler.com/goats_milk


----------

